# Sound coming out of brakes when car is in park and I press on the brakes



## thespr (Feb 21, 2016)

Also, while my thread is here, figured I'd toss this out too:

From the moment I bought my 2013 LS 1.8L, whenever the car is turned on from being idle for a few hours (usually on a cold engine), you can hear the engine rattling pretty heavily. It was so heavy that when I mentioned it to the local Chevy Service area they told me that it sounded like a "major top end engine concern," then a week later with them having the vehicle, they said they called Chevy, recorded the sound, sent it to them, and Chevy said that sound is perfectly normal for the 1.8L only. 

Also, when I accelerate my vehicle at all times, low acceleration, heavy acceleration, etc. I can hear/feel a sort of "grinding" in the foot pedal. The sound is what you'd expect of really any vehicle accelerating, the typical "vrooOOOOOm" then the grinding halts when the gears downshifts. I'm assuming this is normal but can anyone else verify? I told the dealer about that too and they said that is just typical so.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey guys we got another guess that sound thread !

I'm guessing that it is sounding as IT were designed to sound !

How many miles are on yer penguin ?


----------



## thespr (Feb 21, 2016)

brian v said:


> Hey guys we got another guess that sound thread !
> 
> I'm guessing that it is sounding as IT were designed to sound !
> 
> How many miles are on yer penguin ?


LOL, well I don't want to be that guy bringing up age old questions I just want to rest my mind with these sounds. I'm not a car master at all so I just want to know these usual sounds I'm hearing are normal or not.

I'm at ~24,400 miles almost on the dot.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

thespr said:


> So as the title says, whenever my car is completely idle in Park, but the engine is on, if I gently brake I hear what sounds to me like air releasing from where the brakes are located. The sound goes for about 2 seconds if that and then goes away, then if I re-press the brakes it does it again. I'm just curious if this is normal or not?
> 
> Also, when I then, from idle, put the car in reverse .. I hear a little more sound than I'd expect to hear. It sounds like gears shifting as normal but if my window is down and I lean my head out the window you can hear it decently louder than I'd personally expect. I don't hear it really in the cabin at all unless I TRY to listen for it.
> 
> ...


For this question:

You are hearing the electric vacuum pump restoring vacuum lost every time the pedal is depressed......nuetral, reverse, or drive, every pedal depress will trigger the pump.

Normal.

Rob


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

thespr said:


> Also, while my thread is here, figured I'd toss this out too:
> 
> From the moment I bought my 2013 LS 1.8L, whenever the car is turned on from being idle for a few hours (usually on a cold engine), you can hear the engine rattling pretty heavily. It was so heavy that when I mentioned it to the local Chevy Service area they told me that it sounded like a "major top end engine concern," then a week later with them having the vehicle, they said they called Chevy, recorded the sound, sent it to them, and Chevy said that sound is perfectly normal for the 1.8L only.
> 
> Also, when I accelerate my vehicle at all times, low acceleration, heavy acceleration, etc. I can hear/feel a sort of "grinding" in the foot pedal. The sound is what you'd expect of really any vehicle accelerating, the typical "vrooOOOOOm" then the grinding halts when the gears downshifts. I'm assuming this is normal but can anyone else verify? I told the dealer about that too and they said that is just typical so.


This question is a bit tougher.

So, my response is based solely on your description.

For the first sound, cold engine startup, I suspect your car has a loose or out of position exaust shield.
These are made up of thin steel and if loose (slight) or out of position, the exaust pulse harmonics of a four cylinder engine at high (cold) idle speed can make quite a racket.
A mechanic will put the car on a drive up hoist (to approximate sitting on the ground) and gently 'rap' the exaust system over its entire length using a dead blow nylon hammer.

Most of the time, this will uncover the rattle........and this same source may be the cause of your second question: noise/feeling through the throttle pedal, however........there have been cases of the brake lines or fuel lines contacting the floorboard and sending a fair amount of noise and vibration into the interior.

I will recommend a hand written note to the mechanic (tape it to the instrument panel in front of the speedometer) making it a point to highlight that the sound only occurs at a cold (overnight) start.
This, of course means, you have to make arrangements to drop it off.

This note will have a second page, explaining the other sounds the car makes while driving.....try to be specific.....ie, 'Worse as it gets close to 3000 rpm prior to the next upshift'

You need to make every effort possible to make it clear this only happens on a cold, high rpm start because the mechanic needs to 'catch' it doing it if he is to succeed in finding it.

Good luck,

Rob


----------



## thespr (Feb 21, 2016)

Alright thank you, are there any long-term negative side effects from that shield being loose or would the rattle just be kind of a nuisance due to the sound and nothing more?

How much would you say it'd run to replace that shield or just tighten it or something?

I don't mind the grinding in the pedal or anything, I was told that's normal in any vehicle I just thought it was a little louder and didn't really expect to FEEL the gears shifting in the foot pedal (gently vibrating the pedal on acceleration, then when the vehicle downshifts the vibration stops).


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

IF.....it is only a line or shield the potential of long term damage is, IMO, nil.

I am assuming the car is still in base warranty.....why not try harder to get this resolved?

When dialed in the Cruze is remarkably quiet.

Rob


----------



## thespr (Feb 21, 2016)

Well last time they had my vehicle they said my one warranty ran out in November 2015, but my powertrain still is under warranty until 2017 but I don't know if that counts for my issues :/ right now I'm sitting in the parking lot idle with engine on and I can feel some slightly more than gentle vibrating on my feet. Only thing holding me back from pressing this issue is me not wanting to pay money for their "diagnosis" where they usually don't find anything which is why I'm here trying to narrow it down as much as I can.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The final question you have - I'm guessing you only get the grind one time and right after you start the car moving after starting it. If so, it's occurring at 20 KPH (12.4 MPH) and is the ABS Self Test. Completely normal for all GM vehicles.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Well, this vibration thing would only be covered under the 3yr/36k base warranty....so, your car must've gone into service the end of 2012....that sucks.

This is the kind of thing a good independent shop could handle as well.........just beating lightly on the exaust pipe with a dead blow hammer generally will uncover the rattle in short order.

It is fairly common to feel some vibration at a stop in gear.....four cylinder engines, by virtue of the long period of time between cylinder firing impulses, tend to carry some vibration (light) into the car.....often a bit worse with the A/C or defrost on.

The fuel or brake line touching the floors generally is intrusive in the 2 to 3 thousand rpm range while accelerating and as the target speed is reached things calm down.

The audible rattle though would drive me insane......but I'm more anal than most in case you couldn't tell.

Rob


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

thespr said:


> Well last time they had my vehicle they said my one warranty ran out in November 2015, but my powertrain still is under warranty until 2017 but I don't know if that counts for my issues :/ right now I'm sitting in the parking lot idle with engine on and I can feel some slightly more than gentle vibrating on my feet. Only thing holding me back from pressing this issue is me not wanting to pay money for their "diagnosis" where they usually don't find anything which is why I'm here trying to narrow it down as much as I can.


It sounds like you’ve got some great suggestions here, thespr. We certainly understand your concerns towards this noise in your Cruze. Our team would be happy to get in touch with the dealership on your behalf and review this further. If you’re interested, please private message us your VIN, mileage, contact information, and preferred dealership.

Thanks!

Jasmine
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## thespr (Feb 21, 2016)

Robby said:


> Well, this vibration thing would only be covered under the 3yr/36k base warranty....so, your car must've gone into service the end of 2012....that sucks.
> 
> This is the kind of thing a good independent shop could handle as well.........just beating lightly on the exaust pipe with a dead blow hammer generally will uncover the rattle in short order.
> 
> ...


Yeah I did notice the vibration was worse with a/c defrost on so now I'm convinced all that is fine and normal.

Now, what you said about the fuel/brake lines touching the floor. Your description is literally spot on, the whole 2k-3k RPM noise/grinding then when I reach my target speed it calms down. 

Is that a quick/cheap fix for that? I think my vehicle is under Powertrain warranty would that fall under that at all? Otherwise, is this a fatal issue to the car or is it fine to just leave it as it is as long as the grinding while accelerating doesn't bother me?

Since my engine rattle on cold startup could just be an exhaust shield that is loose, and if that grinding while accelerating issue isn't MAJOR, am I fine to just leave my car as it is?

Thanks for all the help man I really appreciate it, I went ahead and PM'd Chevy Customer Care too so hopefully I can get a little more info.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The lines rattling against the floor during acceleration generally just need to be bent a bit once the contact point is located....generally no parts unless the plastic tube holder is damaged.

Nothing we have discussed (if I am correct in my diagnosis....you hear it, I can't) would be covered under powertrain and actually, wouldn't be covered under a extended warranty either.......no squeak and rattle coverage exists beyond base warranty.

As I said before, I doubt if this could become a serious problem however, if the lines are against the contact point too firmly they could be damaged in the long run....chaffing usually results in premature rusting of the lines.

Rob


----------

